# NFL logos redone



## theidab (Sep 20, 2013)

What you guys think of these new logos. I think these are amazing and very eye appealing. The NFL needs to cash this guys out.

http://www.totalprosports.com/2013/09/19/32-nfl-team-logos-redesigned-reddit-pictures/


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 20, 2013)

i saw them on facebook and i agree i love them alot.... a lot less boring than the norms right now especially the way he drew up the BEARS logo~~~!!!! Bear Down.


----------



## wdk420 (Sep 20, 2013)

They are badass though the KC chiefs one seems too bland compared to the others. Raiders logo went the hardest imo


----------



## theidab (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree with you both. Really like how he flipped the bears one with the "C" as the mouth


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

It would be cool for some of the newer teams. I'm sure teams with a long history would like to keep it as it is.

P.s. I like the hawks logo as it is.

Go hawks!


----------

